# Sand Hollow 8/14 -15 2012 First Time



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I got hooked into going to Saint George for a family and friend get together for a week but managed to sneak away to Sand Hollow in my tube a couple of times. It was awfully hot tor this mountain boy so I quite at about 1pm. but WOW what a great fishery!  Got there about 10:30 and fished until about 12;30 (got hot, hot)., but caught about 8 and 6 were between 13-17". Now that's a brag for me for a first time going blind!!
Tried to go the next day and tried a bit further up the dike but not nearly as good, although I caught about 8 again but only 1 over 12".
I provided some meals for the rest of the folks both days so all was good. Luckily not everyone liked fish.
Fished along the dike with sinkos, wacky hooked. What I did notice, about noon, fishing went off, went deep? Next time I'll go early or late, if there is a next time.

[attachment=2:27oa0lrs]sand 1.jpg[/attachment:27oa0lrs]

[attachment=1:27oa0lrs]sand 2.jpg[/attachment:27oa0lrs]

[attachment=0:27oa0lrs]sand 3.jpg[/attachment:27oa0lrs]


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work leakers!!!! Finally a freaking bass report from you. I thought you became all slimmy and stuff.

Glad to see the bass of the south didn't kick your old bASS! I want a rematch on that place. When I was there they were filling it up with water and there were no fish present yet. Although the heat part of that place SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great trip. Was it 8 fish in 2 hours? Not bad at all. And yes, this time of year early or late. Plus you can miss the waterskiers somewhat. Or you can be a glutton for punishment like me, and work in a plastic factory and have the heat feel normal, but with (hopefully) a breeze and a lake to swim in. It is a great fishery. I did get skunked there the day after Christmas, while I was learning to dropshot, but otherwise, you can always catch at least a couple fish. In the summer the heat sucks, but in the winter when there aren't many good softwater options, that place is the BEST!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Ahhhh....I was lookin forward to this post from you Mr. Leaker! Nice to see you got into some bass for your efforts...but wait a minute here........no SPARKY, what gives...you know he is the star of the show....so where is the pix of that hard core mofo stick killin doggy? //dog// 

I am sure as you floated out along that dike you closed your eyes and imagined you were on that precious Lower Weber of yours, probly more than once! *(u)* Suprised you did not get any bass on the fly! WTF Leaker! Next time get some pictures of the lake!

See you on the flip side, old man! :V|: 

ETDT


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

TWINS:
First off, I have been bass fishing many times so far this year, but don't post about them much since most are up in the S.E. Id. ponds. Did moderately ok. However, I *have * posted a few times about some of the trips, you just over looked my wonderfully written stories. :lol: 
Couldn't take The Sparkinator for 2 reasons. Place we stayed at don't allow dogs and Sand Hollow requires dogs on a leash and not allowed in the water.  You dang right, I missed him.
Here's another pic. of the pond showing a little more, not very good. Need a good one of the entire pond, or at least more of it show more interesting structure.

[attachment=0:2x1hl2kp]sand 4.jpg[/attachment:2x1hl2kp]


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have visited Sand Hollow but never fished it.
I would love to have that change one day.
You could say that fishing it is on my bucket list.
Good to see that you were able to fish it Leaky.
Sand Hollow is a beautiful reservoir.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife took this pic. Shows the pond a bit better.

[attachment=0:2dupkts6]sand 5.jpg[/attachment:2dupkts6]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, that's great! Nice job, Leaky. Glad you got a chance to get down there and reap the rewards. I've wanted to swing by when I've been in the area. That red rock structure looks choice!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

don't fish it in the spring! you'll be ruined the rest of the year! great fishery. glad ya got into some.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

utahgolf.

Not sure i know what you mean. Good or bad in the spring??? How about fall??


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

spring is some pretty dang good fishin during the spwan. It's the best way to get your bass fix but nothing else all year comes close,, it's a good way to spoil yourself. I haven't fished it in the fall, I'm always hunting.


----------

